# Rear Tires Again!



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I just bought a set of ADR 18”X9” 45 offset Wheels. I want to run 245 40s on front and 265 35s on rear. Tire calculator says will fit but when I look @ car just don’t see enough clearance on rear and don’t want to role fenders @ this time. Looks to me like stock 18s are 50 offset. I don’t want to buy tires that don’t fit, what do you think?
:confused


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Holden said:


> I just bought a set of ADR 18”X9” 45 offset Wheels. I want to run 145 40s on front and 165 35s on rear. Tire calculator says will fit but when I look @ car just don’t see enough clearance on rear and don’t want to role fenders @ this time. Looks to me like stock 18s are 50 offset. I don’t want to buy tires that don’t fit, what do you think?
> :confused


You may want to check your post about those tire sizes again...lol


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

OK OK you got me! 245 40s and 265 35s


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

I mean, you can run 145's and 165's if you want...... good luck going somewhere.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

OK OK it was late and I just found out about all the drama! 165s would smoke good


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Don't "skinnier" tires put more weight per square inch on the ground? That would be better for "digging" traction in the winter no? I was quoted 1450.00 for stock size blizzaks. :O


----------



## sccaGTO (Mar 6, 2005)

Going 245 in front is no problem. OE wheels for the GTO is +48mm (all 8" width). The 9" wheels for the back worry me. They will stick out more than other wheels. Going 265 on the rear may help, but they may still rub a slight amount. Most of the time if there is rubbing, it's only if you take off hard or corner hard. Get some sway bars to combat that.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Couldn't you just put on stiffer springs in the back to help?? Also If I was to lower my car about an inch or inch and a half. What tire do you think I could run?


----------



## sccaGTO (Mar 6, 2005)

LS2 - Light SpeedX2 said:


> Couldn't you just put on stiffer springs in the back to help?? Also If I was to lower my car about an inch or inch and a half. What tire do you think I could run?


You can run stiffer springs in the rear as well. Lowering springs will be stiffer, but you put the body that much closer to the tire. That increases the possibility & frequency of the rubbing. If you wanted to lower the car, do that first. This way, you know where the body will be & how much room you have to work with. I would say a P265/35R18 in back if you are afraid of rubbing.


----------



## diocars (Jan 13, 2008)

*clearance*



Holden said:


> I just bought a set of ADR 18”X9” 45 offset Wheels. I want to run 245 40s on front and 265 35s on rear. Tire calculator says will fit but when I look @ car just don’t see enough clearance on rear and don’t want to role fenders @ this time. Looks to me like stock 18s are 50 offset. I don’t want to buy tires that don’t fit, what do you think?
> :confused


 Just buy drag springs...i have that combo on my car...he clear fine....could have cleared 275's...I do have 9.5 on rear


----------

